# ce X-ci / ce X-là



## UrsaeMinoris

Bonsoir,

Lisant un texte où, après l'exposition d'une hypothèse, l'auteur poursuit en disant "À ce compte-là, je pourrais...", je me suis mise à penser que l'auteur aurait pu écrire indifféremment "À ce compte-ci".

Voyez-vous une réelle différence entre les deux ???

U.M.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.
Voir aussi celui-ci, celle-ci, ceux-ci, celles-ci / celui-là, celle-là, ceux-là, celles-là.


----------



## Chimel

Théoriquement, il aurait pu... mais _à ce compte-ci_ ne se dit pas, c'est seulement _à ce compte-là_.

_-là_ s'oppose à -_ci_ quand on tient à bien marquer la distinction entre les deux (_vous voulez cette table-ci ou cette table-là?_), mais est aussi la forme standard, utilisée par défaut lorsqu'il n'y a aucune raison de faire cette opposition entre prioche et lointain. _As-tu lu ce livre-là?_ désigne un livre dont on vient de parler, qui n'est ni "loin", ni "proche". C'est le cas ici aussi.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, _-ci_ renvoie à quelque chose qui va suivre, alors que _-là_ fait référence à quelque chose qui précède (dans le texte). Ainsi donc, il est en principe incorrect de dire _à ce compte-ci_  tout comme _ceci dit_ , puisque l'on parle de quelque chose qu'on a déjà mentionné.


----------



## Chimel

Sans doute, mais si je viens de mentionner deux arguments et que je n'ai pas envie de les répéter in extenso, ne pourrais-je pas dire: _Cet argument-ci [= le dernier cité] me paraît plus convaincant que cet argument-là _? Pourtant, tous deux ont été mentionnés.

De même, j'écris couramment des choses telles que: _Ceci est tout à fait inacceptable_, en me référant à quelque chose qui vient d'être dit. Est-ce une faute et devrais-je dire _Cela est tout à fait inacceptable _?


----------



## Maître Capello

Quand tu fais une opposition entre deux termes, tu peux tout à fait employer _ceci_ et _cela_, même si les deux ont déjà été mentionnés. C'est lorsqu'il n'y a qu'un seul terme repris qu'il faut choisir le bon pronom.

Quant à _ceci est inacceptable_, on ne devrait l'employer que pour parler de quelque chose qui va suivre :

_Ceci est inacceptable : on m'a emprunté ma voiture sans même me demander mon avis._​
En d'autres termes, c'est une faute de style que de dire :

_On m'a emprunté ma voiture sans même me demander mon avis. Ceci est inacceptable !_​


----------



## quinoa

Il y a dans l'opposition entre -ci, -là, ceci, cela une notion d'espace ouvert ou clos.
Avec -ci, ceci, la notion évoquée se trouve proche de l'énonciateur, proche dans l'espace, dans le temps mais aussi dans son appréciation. L'objet évoqué est quelque part dans sa sphère, pour plusieurs raisons parce qu'il le voit, l'apprécie ou va en faire ou dire quelque chose. D'où l'idée d'un devenir.
Avec -là, cela, la notion évoquée se trouve éloignée, lointaine dans l'espace, le temps ou l'appréciation. Il y a un espace clos. On a fait le tour de la question et on a bouclé. La chose est pensée, contenue, posée. Elle pourra d'ailleurs servir de point d'appui ou de point de départ à un raisonnement ultérieur.

Alors parfois les deux, ceci et cela évoquent des choses déjà dites, mais c'est le seul choix de l'énonciateur qui va le pousser à clore ou non l 'espace ouvert, pensé.
_Ceci est tout à fait inacceptable. _Le sujet du débat reste ouvert, et on imagine qu'une discussion sera entreprise et l'énonciateur le sait, il faudra batailler.
_Cela est inacceptable._ L'énonciateur a bouclé sa réflexion et se situe à distance car pour lui il n'est pas question d'y revenir, ou du moins il n'en a pas l'intention
La distance pour revenir à la discussion est plus longue à parcourir. Il y a des frontières à franchir, celle de l'espace clos qu'il va falloir rouvrir.

C'est un peu long mais j'espère que ....


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> En d'autres termes, c'est une faute de style que de dire :
> 
> _On m'a emprunté ma voiture sans même me demander mon avis. __Ceci est inacceptable !_


   Mais... dirais-tu vraiment _*cela* est inacceptable_.  Perso, je dirais, _*c'*est inacceptable_.  C'est correct aussi, non? 

Pour U.M., des liens vers ces pages de la BDL (avec exemples)

*Ci et là*  et  *Ceci et cela*


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Mais... dirais-tu vraiment _*cela* est inacceptable_.  Perso, je dirais, _*c'*est inacceptable_.  C'est correct aussi, non?


Bien sûr ! C'est d'ailleurs également ce que je dirais. C'était juste pour reprendre l'exemple donné par Chimel…


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Bien sûr ! C'est d'ailleurs également ce que je dirais. C'était juste pour reprendre l'exemple donné par Chimel…


 Merci pour le confirmation, MC.


----------



## la fée

Est-ce qu'il est correct de dire que "-ci" et "-là" sont employés aussi pour faire une comparaison entre deux choses, personnes ou animaux même si les deux se trouvent à la même distance de celui qui parle? Par exemple, en parlant de deux livres qui se trouvent sur mon bureau, je dirais que "Ce livre-ci est plus intéressant que ce livre-là."


----------



## Philippides

C'est correct. 
Ou mieux : "Ce livre-ci est plus intéressant que celui-là". 
Note que c'est une formulation assez soutenue. Dans le langage de tous les jours, on dira plutôt "Ce livre est plus intéressant que celui-là"


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour à tous,

D'abord, je voudrais savoir s'il y a des expressions ci-après
Selon le grammaire concernant l'adjectif démonstratif, on peut faire comme ça.
Mais je me doute que les Français utilisent communément ces expressions.

Cet après-midi-ci et Ce soir-ci        
Ces matins-ci et  Ces matins-là  
Ces après-midis-ci  et Ces après-midis-là
Ces soirs-ci  et Ces soirs-là
Ces semaines-ci  et Ces semaines-là
Ces mois-ci  et Ces mois-là
Ces années-ci  et Ces années-là

Ensuite, s'il existe ces expressions, avec -là, est-ce que ça désigne le temps dans le passé ou le futur?
                                                avec-ci, je ne comprends pas bien le sens. Pourriez-vous m'expliquer ?

Merci de lire


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce genre de cas, on utilisera en effet bien plus souvent _-là_ que _-ci_. En fait, _-ci_ s'emploie surtout en opposition à _-là_ dans la même phrase. Il est plus rare de le trouver tout seul.

Quoi qu'il en soit, avec _-là_, il peut s'agir tant du passé que du futur, mais on l'emploie plus fréquemment pour un fait passé.


----------



## k@t

Dans des énoncés repérés par rapport au moment de l’énonciation (= le moment où les choses sont dites), _-ci _peut s’employer seul (donc sans s’opposer à _-là_).

Il peut aussi bien évoquer le passé (récent) que le futur (proche) :

*Passé récent* :
- Ces jours-ci (= ces derniers jours), j’ai fait beaucoup de sport.
- Ces semaines-ci, mon fils a bien travaillé.
- Ces mois-ci ont été difficiles.

*Futur proche *:
- Ces jours-ci (= ces prochains jours), je ferai beaucoup de sport.
- Ces semaines-ci, mon fils devra beaucoup travailler s’il veut réussir son examen.
- Le mois qui vient de passer a encore été difficile, mais ce mois-ci le sera moins.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord pour les exemples au passé récent. Je trouve en revanche assez peu naturels les exemples au futur *simple*. Ils seraient à mon sens bien plus naturels avec un verbe aussi au futur proche justement :

_*Ces* jours*-ci*, je *vais faire* beaucoup de sport._

Par ailleurs, le tout dernier exemple n'a en fait pas un sens de futur (proche ou non) mais de présent (_ce mois-ci_ = le mois en cours).


----------



## k@t

Oui, le futur proche convient mieux en effet pour la première phrase !
Pour la dernière, mettons le pluriel alors :
> _mais ces mois-ci le seront moins._

Ou bien un autre exemple :
_Voici vos tâches à réaliser pour ces mois-ci._


----------



## Maître Capello

Bof… Ça me semble assez peu naturel. Dans ce cas on dirait plutôt _ces prochains mois_.


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour

Je vous remercie. J'ai compris qu'il existe des expressions avec -ci , même si l'on ne les utilise pas souvent.
Merci beaucoup pour les exemples que vous avez faites.

Bonne journée !


----------

